# Steelhead Rod Build - Substituting guides



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I will be building a 9’6” 6-8 lb test steelhead spinning rod – mostly for fishing Erie tributaries and Salmon River NY. I want to keep the rod as light as possible – especially the tip section. The manufacturer’s recommended guides for this rod is 20-16-12-10-8-7-6-6-6-6 and #4 tip.

Without losing any tip sensitivity, could I change out the #7 and #6 guides and run straight 8’s instead (8-8-8-8-8-8)? Guides would be black RECOIL single foot.

Sandcrab


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If anything I would go smaller on the guides if you are trying to save weight and increase sensitivity. I have built 4 salmon rods and my favorite is the microwave guides which use a number 5 for the running guides. These are 10'6" rods so keeping tip weight down is a must for casting all day. plus it improves tip recovery. I also have one that uses the microwave guides for the first 3 then number 2 micro guides to the tip, super light and cast great with light braid but I would probably stick with the number 5's if you are running mono. Another set I have used before the microwave guides came out is the pac bay minima guides with the high frame small rings. If I recall I used down to a size 4 on a 9'6" light jig rod. These are very light and sensitive but they do make a noise when reeling in a fish since they are hard chrome rings and not ceramic. I made this rod for my brother to cast light jigs to spawning salmon out in Seattle and it does that quite nicely.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info - Nice looking rods!

Sandcrab


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

First rod I built with KR concept (7' trout/pup rod) I had real trouble convincing myself that those tiny guides would work, but they do. 

Not sure how they would work throwing knots through them, but they make for a super light rod.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Dupe post


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but it seems like a decent place to ask for advice...

I'm planning a build for this winter that might be a bit... unorthadox.

~10ft surf spinning setup, capable of longcasting and landing big(ish) fish, but as light as possible. (...think 20oz for the whole combo)

10ft St. Croix Avid blank is 6oz, and a 50 size reel is under 10oz. How possible is it to keep the hardware to under 4oz? I am not afraid to use single foot guides and a plate seat.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I doubt that a 50 size reel will give you the line capacity you need for long distance casting....

I would use RECOIL guides or any other superlight high frame spinning guides, Aero comfort grip reelseat, carbon fiber rear grip and eva butt cap. No foregrip... Wrap it with A size thread...

Sandcrab


----------

